

Yes, we do still make things in America - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35769753/ns/business-us_business/

======
newobj
The question is: why? Even the goddamn food in my freezer is from another
country, or continent.

~~~
protomyth
I would be curious what is exactly in your freezer as agriculture is one of
the US's leading exports?

~~~
newobj
Edamame from China, Spinach from Mexico, mini-pizzas from Canada... almost
everything in there is from another country.

